# I create First Person Shooters, and I need Testers & Ideas



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

I've begun creating FPS games. For those of you who don't know what a FPS (on these forums I find that unlikely), a FPS is a First Person Shooter. Examples of a FPS are things like Call of Duty, Halo, and the Battlefield series. Personally, I view this category of games as the hardest to create, due to the texturing, modelling, and coding skills required. I like a challenge, so I decided to give it a shot. After creating a couple of levels, I began modelling and texturing, and ended up with a far more fast variety of objects for my game, so I scraped my original idea for my game. Now, with my variety of objects, I'm at a loss for ideas. This is where you come in. I need you guys to help me think of ideas! Here is a template of what I'm looking for (you don't have to use the template as long as you give some of the information).

Template for IDEAS:

Setting: Where does the game take place?
Date: When are these events occuring?
Possible Storyline*: Pretty straightforward
Mood/Atmosphere: Dark? Bright? Creepy? Joyful? (OK, maybe not joyful..)
(*= Storyline will not be a big part in my game, there may not even be one)

Now, having an idea is good an all, but once that idea is turned into a single level, or even a game, all it is, is something I've made. What I'd like it to become, is something you've played. Each level I create will be uploaded to mediafire (or somewhere else if necessary). After 3 levels, I will then put those three levels together into one executable file, as a "bulk download". This way, instead of finishing a level, closing the game, and then running the new level manually, the will run right after another like most games. The single files themselves will still be available. The reason I do singular level downloads, is due to the size. Each level will most likely be over 100mb in size.

Now, in any industry where you want people to try your creations, you need some samples. Whether it be a brand new pop artist, or a new book, you need something to show people what you are made of. So, I will post the original 2 levels of my game. Note that these 2 levels are from when I first got the program, and had no extra models, and no experience, so you can expect to see some more detail and higher quality coming with the new levels.

Check out my signature for download links!
-APH

*PROJECT DATA:*
Here is where I will give information about my current project(s).

Project Canada, suggested by fudgenuts64.
French Canadiens and English Canadians are fighting over Canada's territory concerning Quebec. Things have gotten extremely out of hand, and things have turned violent. The year is 2018, and you are a young man fighting on the English side. You have been tasked with finding and eliminating the head of the French forces, Jacques Corbeaux.

*IMPORTANT: TEMPLATE FOR REPORTING ERRORS AND BUGS*
For reporting bugs and errors, please use this template:

OS:
Laptop/Desktop:
Video Card Specs:
Total Free Disk Space:
Also, please include anything else you feel is important.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

Setting: Canada 
Date: 2018
Possible Storyline*: A war has broken out between French Canada and English Canada over land disputes.
Mood/Atmosphere: Dark


----------



## RoMee (Oct 3, 2010)

how about instead of guns, use magic
storyline: he/she's a mage trying to avenge her own death, and find who really killed her
atmosphere: dark and creepy
place: use you imagination


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2010)

We know what an FPS is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyways...
*Setting:* Canada.
*Date:* 2052
*Possible Storyline:* A war has begun between the US and Canada over fresh water and oil.
*Mood/Atmosphere:* Dark.
----
*Setting:* United States.
*Date:* 2015
*Possible Storyline:* Humans attempt to contact aliens and get a response. The aliens are not friendly, though and start to use Earth and the humans as a substitute for the lack of natural resources at their home-planet.
*Mood/Atmosphere:* Creepy.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

This post will contain updates to levels (which will be very uncommon), new levels, and changelogs. I may also include substantial changes to my program, like getting substantial new models and such. Anyway, I had enough text in my first post so lets get to the good stuff.

*Levels Downloads:*

Escape Series: This is a 3 part series, which is unfinished, and will remain that way.

Escape Part 1: This is part 1, my first ever attempt at making a FPS.
The archive is 65mb in size.

Escape Part 2: The second part of my Escape series.  The archive is 70mb. 

Escape Part 3: The early end of my Escape series...I had many new models when I made this, so it may seem very different.  Archive size is 196mb.

Project Canada Level 1: The first level of my new game, Project Canada. This level is a tutorial, but still worth playing!

Project Canada Level 2: The second level of my new game, Project Canada. This is your first mission.
Check out my signature for download links!

Updates:
Project Canada Level 1 has been updated. - Oct.9

Changelog:
PC-L1: Fixed obstacle room glitch.

Thank you once again for your time, tell me if you try any of these levels!


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow,  I didn't even have time to post my download links.. Holy crap you guys are enthusiastic.
I'll see what I can do, I'll just look over my models and see how well i could implement your ideas.

Please, do try the "samples".


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 3, 2010)

Too bad MediaFire ees a beet slow...


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Too bad MediaFire ees a beet slow...



You find Mediafire slow? It doesn't even have wait times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, I'm willing to post it somewhere else too, what is a site that works well for you?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's fine for me, 1 minute download, no wait times.

EDIT: Scanned for viruses, it's clean.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Setting: Canada
> Date: 2018
> Possible Storyline*: A war has broken out between French Canada and English Canada over land disputes.
> Mood/Atmosphere: Dark



That, my friend, is a very nice idea.. Luckily for me, I finished my outdoor model pack last night...
Consider "Project Canada" underway.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

Just tried the first part. Good so far, but it needs more atmosphere and it needs to be brighter (literally, its really hard to see).
EDIT: Awesome. Thanks for using my idea!


----------



## basher11 (Oct 3, 2010)

i get an error with the first one -.-


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Just tried the first part. Good so far, but it needs more atmosphere and it needs to be brighter (literally, its really hard to see).
> EDIT: Awesome. Thanks for using my idea!



Haha, no problem. I felt your idea had the most potential, and it will give me a chance to make outdoor levels for the first time.
Thanks for the critiscm, like I said, it was my first attempt.. I'm a little curious though, because I felt it was too bright... Perhaps its just screen settings... I'll try it again and see, but don't expect any updates for my old series. The atmosphere issue I do understand, thats what made me get into modelling and texturing, it allows me to add more variety! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll start posting screeshots and things once the project is started.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i get an error with the first one -.-



Argh. not you too? I've had reports of people getting errors with part 1.. What are your system specs?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 3, 2010)

AMD Athlon Processor
1.15 GHz 512MB Ram

that's what it says. there could be more, i just don't know


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon Processor
> 1.15 GHz 512MB Ram
> 
> that's what it says



This may seem unimportant, but I also need to know your OS and are you using a laptop?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 3, 2010)

desktop. windows XP.


----------



## Exaltys (Oct 3, 2010)

Make it Doom-like.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 3, 2010)

This game you made is amazing, it feels like Dementium. Anyways, I've ran into a couple of problems, and I don't feel like I'm doing my job if I don't report it.

Bugs
- I would get stuck in certain areas, it would slow my walking speed until I was stood still
- Some areas would slow me down, but not stop me
- After dieing at one point, I came back to life and my gun was slightly off the screen, and everything was sort of choppy, almost as if a resolution change has occurred. 

Other than that, it feels great. Look forward to a finished version. I also got two screen shots of the areas I got stuck in.
--------------------------
http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/5908/es...00314480290.jpg
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7895/es...00314462536.jpg


System : Windows 7, 64 bit Desktop


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> desktop. windows XP.



Well, that's not good.. The only report I've got of this (other then yours) is on Windows 7 laptop... Hmm, very weird.
For those of you that HAVe tested my game, and it worked, could you post your specs for comparison?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks sweet. so this is made with FPS creator? could this be ported to other platforms?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 3, 2010)

*OS:* IBM OS/2 Warp 4
*Video Card Specs*: 512KB
*Total Free Disk Space:* 1024KB

it doesn't work, apparently it isn't a recognised extension or something


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> This game you made is amazing, it feels like Dementium. Anyways, I've ran into a couple of problems, and I don't feel like I'm doing my job if I don't report it.
> 
> Bugs
> - I would get stuck in certain areas, it would slow my walking speed until I was stood still
> ...



Wow, game runs for you on a usually problematic system, and doesn't run on usually the preferred system! Great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you for the bug report, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Many of the bugs you mentioned I *believe* are caused by lag, I don't think there's a coding error there. However, the "resolution change" bug is something I was not aware of. Was it possible to reproduce the "res change" bug?

This thread is definetly the busiest thread I've ever mad,e thank you guys very much for the help and critiques. If I stop answering as fast as I have been, it's because I'm working on Prject Canada.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> *OS:* IBM OS/2 Warp 4
> *Video Card Specs*: 512KB
> *Total Free Disk Space:* 1024KB



Could you maybe post if it worked or not?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 3, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did... check my last post.
this never usually happens, I have no idea why this is happening


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ram: 4 Gig DDR 3
Processor: AMD Athlon II X2 215 processor (2 CPUs), ~2.7 GHz
OS: Windows 7, 64 bit. Desktop
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT 512mb
------
By the way, I don't crash on this game.

Edit: I don't know what causes the lag you talked about, since this would practically be the first game I've lagged on. I play Battlefield : Bad Company 2, Half-Life : Episode 2, Team Fortress 2, and occasionally random games I find around. Haha


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

FragAguy said:
			
		

> Looks sweet. so this is made with FPS creator? could this be ported to other platforms?



Haha, sharp eye. How could you tell (other than the telltale icon) what I made it with? By other platforms, what do you mean? Like other consoles?


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> AP Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's good news!


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 3, 2010)

No can do here. 
"FPSC Game has stopped working"

Edit:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
4GB Ram
8500 GT
AMD Athlon II X2 @2,8 Ghz.


----------



## devilguy370 (Oct 3, 2010)

Make the reg 200% accurate. Make the online community erupt in their pants.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> FragAguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The info from the executable says: FPSC ltd. and I was in this kind of stuff some years ago. By other platforms I meant other consoles, but I doubt the engine would run on a wii. Oh, and I would love to see some kind of arena shooter like quake 3 arena and UT if you're interested in making one.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

FragAguy said:
			
		

> AP Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll make an arena shooter one of these days, but right now I'm working on Project Canada.
Speaking of which... Anyone up for voice acting?


----------



## Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

Part 1 works for me with:

Windows 7 Ultimate
Intel Celeron 1.6GHZ
1GB RAM
64MB VRAM


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 3, 2010)

The first level of Project Canada will be a little tutorial, just so you can get used to the controls. Soon I'll have some screenshots for you..
Would anybody like to do some voice acting for the commanding officers that tell you what to do? I'll put your name in the credits.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 5, 2010)

Are the screenshots almost done? I'm looking forward to seeing them. I'm incorrectly credited as "fidgenuts64" in the original post. Can you fix that


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, this is pretty neat. Downloading now! Will post results after.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 5, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Are the screenshots almost done? I'm looking forward to seeing them. I'm incorrectly credited as "fidgenuts64" in the original post. Can you fix that



Ah, damn, sorry about that typo. I'll get right on that.

Yes, the screenshots are on thier way. I'm planning on getting about 3 in total.. i've got even better news than mere screenshots... V1 (yes, I will be updating this new game) of the first level is almost ready. My time right now is 7:20, and I'm extremely confident that it will be released by 8:30pm (so in about an hour).

Once it's released, I'm going to wait a bit for some critiscm before beginning level 2.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Wow, this is pretty neat. Downloading now! Will post results after.



Thanks, hope you enjoy!
Don't forget to mention which level you download.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 5, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, I can't wait to play!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm just getting Escape part 1 at the moment.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 5, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> Awesome, I can't wait to play!



I fixed your typo.. And I'm glad your looking forward to this game, if you enjoyed my samples I think you'll enjoy this!


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Project Canada Level 1 is DONE! It's been uploaded to mediafire, check out the first page for download links! I've also included a Readme with this level, explaining the controls.. Obviously, these controls will remain the same for the rest of the game.

Enjoy, and don't forget to post your thoughts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Thanks for your support guys, I just saw that 21 people have downloaded Part 1 of my Escape series! Thanks for trying it out!


----------



## Fudge (Oct 5, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> Project Canada Level 1 is DONE! It's been uploaded to mediafire, check out the first page for download links! I've also included a Readme with this level, explaining the controls.. Obviously, these controls will remain the same for the rest of the game.
> 
> Enjoy, and don't forget to post your thoughts!
> 
> ...


I'm downloading Project Canada Level 1 right now. 4 minutes.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 5, 2010)

I won't be able to test the game thoroughly until tomorrow, but I definitely want to see it in action.

Also, you mentioned voice acting.  What kind of voices do you need?  If you can give sample requests, I might be able to do some and see if you like them.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 5, 2010)

AWESOME. I'm looking for sergeant voices, saying things like "Grab the M9 off the table and be quick about it, Private!"
Could you maybe say that line, and I'll see if it will work.

Thanks.

Glad your trying Project Canada, fudgenuts. Tell me what you think of it!


----------



## no_chocobo (Oct 5, 2010)

If you are looking for female voices, my gf is actually very good at re-creating accents.  She has been wanting to figure out how to get into voice acting anyway, might be a good starting point.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 5, 2010)

no_chocobo said:
			
		

> If you are looking for female voices, my gf is actually very good at re-creating accents.  She has been wanting to figure out how to get into voice acting anyway, might be a good starting point.



Really? Well, since my game is essentially the French vs the English, if she can do a good french accent, I may be able to incorporate that into my game at some point.
Tell her I am definitely interested though.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 5, 2010)

I just tried the game. I like it so far, but it has a issue. The title and loading screen have nothing to do with the theme of the game (which isn't really a problem, considering its just a early training level). Other than that, great work. Can't wait for level 2.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 5, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I just tried the game. I like it so far, but it has a issue. The title and loading screen have nothing to do with the theme of the game (which isn't really a problem, considering its just a early training level). Other than that, great work. Can't wait for level 2.



Yeah, I know. I was in a bit of a rush to make the game playable, so I wasn't too worried about the non gameplay screens. 
What would you consider your favorite part of the game so far (what room)?


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 5, 2010)

The updated version of Project Canada is now uploaded.. I've created a signature which contains my Mediafire folder link, so use that link to download the levels.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 8, 2010)

I have updated Project canada L1 once again, this time I have added in game instructions that appear when in certain places so you know what your doing.. It is much more of a tutorial now then a "figure-it-out-for-yourself" kind of game. 

Hope you enjoy it.

Also, regarding Level 2... I've never actually made an outdoor (yes, level two will be outdoors) level, so this level will most likely take a little longer then usual to make, because I want to make sure the segments are aligned correctly and other stuff like that. I haven't actually started level 2 yet due to other commitments, however it will be started this weekend (hopefully).

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## JonthanD (Oct 8, 2010)

This my idea of something that should me made into an FPS.... 


Free of charge here mind you. 

You travel through time trying to catch the bad guys, think a combo of Time Cop and Call of Duty.... lol 

They may have already done an FPS like this but if not then I would like to see one. 

Would be pretty complex since different periods of time would have different weapons.... 

Maybe you have to stop the bad guys from delivering tech to Hitler or stop them from spreading the plague before the dark ages. Hey who says our history is the right one....

There could be some complex plot elements and that alone could make for a lot of open ended story telling. 

Maybe you could make multiple plot endings depending on what missions you succeed at and what ones you fail at.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 8, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> This my idea of something that should me made into an FPS....
> 
> 
> Free of charge here mind you.
> ...



First, that sounds like a pretty epic idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right now, I'm working on another game, Project Canada. After I finish it, maybe I'll take another look at this idea.


----------



## pedimaisum (Oct 8, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> This my idea of something that should me made into an FPS....
> 
> 
> Free of charge here mind you.
> ...



Sorry by my english, I'm learning yet. I can read perfectlt but don't know how to write yet XD

Reading this I think in some ideas.
The main plot can be something like this: A man who have the power to travel by the space and time. He travel to the crucial points in the our histroy, like 1st war, Feudal Japan, Dinossaurs age, medieval age, etc, but not just this. He travel to specific points in this ages, points that have some important happening, and the things happens in our history because HE makes the difference. HE cause this things. Can be little interferences in the history, like delivery some message to americans to start the Hiroshima atomic bomb attack, or big interferences like i the dinossaurs age, a gun  that HE have make some colateral effects in killig all the dinossaurs. In fact, each mission can be a way to correct the course of history for the history can be like We met today...

If this sounds interesting to you, I can help to develop the plot and the concept of missions.

See ya!

EDIT:
EDIT:
By the way, I'm designer and I can help with images, splashscreens, Visual Identity (for logotype, cover, box art...) if you want this help. If you want to see some my designs you can see my page on spiffy http://wii.spiffy360.com/themes.php?creato...ory=&sort=1 and some box arts below. The actual splash screen of the CONFIGURATOR for CFG is my work too:

Wiinnertag Arts Folder
http://www.mediafire.com/?3saapad3e94tl






http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8071/ch...ncoverpq.th.jpg
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/6471/coverthemewpq.th.jpg
http://a.imageshack.us/img339/3031/capagbatemppq.th.png
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/7844/capacicero.th.jpg
http://a.imageshack.us/img827/2002/coversimplesonpq.th.png


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 8, 2010)

Interesting ideas.. Like I said, I'm occupied with Project Canada right now, but after maybe I'll look into your ideas.

Also, you have some very nice work. Perhaps I will ask for your help if the need arises.


----------



## Calafas (Oct 8, 2010)

To people talking about a fps where you time travel to different historic events, see the game Darkest of Days, its exactly what you're talking about


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

Did you code this from scratch????


----------



## pedimaisum (Oct 8, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> Interesting ideas.. Like I said, I'm occupied with Project Canada right now, but after maybe I'll look into your ideas.
> 
> Also, you have some very nice work. Perhaps I will ask for your help if the need arises.



Feel free to ask... just pm when you need.
Just a little information. I need to download all the packs and mount this to test, or one is independent of the other?


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 8, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Did you code this from scratch????



Lol, I use a program called FPS creator which makes the creation process relatively easier, however most AI scripts, and other in game scripts I did code myself. I also made some of the models myself.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 8, 2010)

pedimaisum said:
			
		

> AP Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Each level is independent of eachother, you do not need to download all of them, only the one you want.


----------



## pedimaisum (Oct 9, 2010)

So, I have made some tests for a possible cover and.... see this... (Is a test, need improvement)



Spoiler












Btw, I tested the tutorial, Everythin fines here with a Notebook Acer, Core 2 Duo, 4gb RAM, 30Gb free space, GeForce 9500m GS 512mb.

See ya!


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats nice! VERY nice!
Also, thanks for the specs. Glad it worked for you.

If I use your cover, I will definitely put your name in the credits. It's very good.


----------



## person66 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, game looks good. Runs fine on my computer:

AMD Athlon II X3 3.3ghz
Nvidia Geforce 9800 gt
Windows 7 64-bit
Desktop
288 gb free space

But I ran into a few "bugs", unless I'm doing something wrong.
1. In the obstacle room, the last bar is very difficult to get over, and impossible to get under (yes I tried crouching).
2. I cant figure out how to pick up the sniper (not really a bug, although the text on the bottom of the screen that tells you what to do goes away instantly)
3. The enemies rarely shoot at me, making it far to easy to kill them

Other than that, great game!


----------



## Fudge (Oct 9, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> Well, game looks good. Runs fine on my computer:
> 
> AMD Athlon II X3 3.3ghz
> Nvidia Geforce 9800 gt
> ...


I had the same problem with issue #1. I got stuck there.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, after releasing the game I noticed the obstacle issue. To get over it, you must stand on the 2nd bar and jump. Essentially, you must use the 2nd bar as a step. Also, to pick up the sniper you have to jump on the table. That's not a glitch though, it forces you to try different things to advance.

The bar issue is a glitch though, it'll be fixed after I release level 2, which will be done hopefully by tonight ( it's 3:40pm right now).. I'm expecting a 8pm release.

About the enemies not shooting at you... That's a little odd actually, when I tested the game they shot as soon as I was in sight...


----------



## pedimaisum (Oct 9, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> Thats nice! VERY nice!
> Also, thanks for the specs. Glad it worked for you.
> 
> If I use your cover, I will definitely put your name in the credits. It's very good.



Good you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will make some improvements and send to you a final version.
About what the friend mentioned above, I have some difficult to pass the last obstacle too.. 

See ya!


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 9, 2010)

Alright, sounds good. I look forward to seeing the final version!
I will fix the obstacle bug by tonight. Until then, to pass that step, here is what you do.

Enter the room.
Jump over the first obstacle. 
Jump ONTO the second obstacle. 
Jump from the second obstacle, onto the third obstacle.
Walk off the third obstacle.
Enjoy the rest of the tutorial.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 10, 2010)

OK... I messed up. Somehow, I managed to get the the two levels files mixed together, resulting in some missing files and large file sizes. I'm going to re-compile them, and reupload them.
Sorry about that.

EDIT: Both files are uploading, I will edit this post when they are up.
EDIT2: LEVEL 1 IS UPDATED AND UPLOADED.
EDIT3: LEVEL 2 IS NOW UPLOADED. TRY IT OUT!


----------



## pedimaisum (Oct 11, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> OK... I messed up. Somehow, I managed to get the the two levels files mixed together, resulting in some missing files and large file sizes. I'm going to re-compile them, and reupload them.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> EDIT: Both files are uploading, I will edit this post when they are up.
> ...



Thanks, I'm in work now. Will prove tonight.
See ya!


----------



## metamaster (Oct 11, 2010)

I tried Project Canada level 1, and I must say, you have real skill! The game works very well and doesn't lag (Windows Vista Ultimate, 3gb ram, AMD Athlon 2.10GHz, Laptop)
Only "problem" is that it takes a very long time to load. I might try the other ones later.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 11, 2010)

Ignore this post... I clicked add reply instead of edit.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 11, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> I tried Project Canada level 1, and I must say, you have real skill! The game works very well and doesn't lag (Windows Vista Ultimate, 3gb ram, AMD Athlon 2.10GHz, Laptop)
> Only "problem" is that it takes a very long time to load. I might try the other ones later.



Thanks! Im glad you enjoyed it without experiencing lag! 
Yes, it does take a long time to load. Unfortunately, I cannot do anything to decrease the loading times.

Glad you enjoyed it, please post if you try any of my other levels.
EDIT: Approx. How long was your loading time?


----------



## metamaster (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, it doesn't sound that long when I say it, but compared to other things, it is quite a bit. It took around 2 minutes, and didn't respond at one point, but it still worked.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 11, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't sound that long when I say it, but compared to other things, it is quite a bit. It took around 2 minutes, and didn't respond at one point, but it still worked.



Haha, I understand what you mean. It's funny, everyone seems to have decent loading times EXCEPT for me. Even during testing sometimes it takes over 25 minutes to load, or it doesn't load at all.

EDIT: Does anybody have any feedback regarding either of my PC levels?


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 14, 2010)

Due to some issues with my computer, I have been unable to begin work on level 3. Hopefully I will have it started by tonight.. Does anyone have any feedback for the other parts of PC?


----------



## pedimaisum (Oct 17, 2010)

ap hacker said:
			
		

> due to some issues with my computer, i have been unable to begin work on level 3. hopefully i will have it started by tonight.. does anyone have any feedback for the other parts of pc?



sorry for my late for reply.
i don't test other levels yet, in this week i'm very out of home (ooooh my english is so bad xd)

i will try all levels soon.
see ya!


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 17, 2010)

no problem, i'm in no rush. 

once youve tried them out, don't forget to leave feedback!


----------



## Sterling (Oct 17, 2010)

i have a few questions before i post my idea:

1) how many years do you have under your programming belt?
2) what program are you using to create your graphics?
3) did you create your own engine, or something else?
4) what language are you using?
5) approximately how many hours and/or sleepless night went into your game?

maybe 1, 3, and 4 are moot, but i would still like to know.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 17, 2010)

sterl500 said:
			
		

> i have a few questions before i post my idea:
> 
> 1) how many years do you have under your programming belt?
> 2) what program are you using to create your graphics?
> ...



1) 2, but only about 4 months with this program.
2) many of the models were made by the fspc community, but i believe most were made with milkshape.
3) i use fps creator.
4) the program mainly uses fpi scripting.
5) usually a week or two of development goes into each level.

say what your idea is even if you feel my responses aren't good enough though, im curious.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 17, 2010)

Oops, totally forgot to put my idea:

If we are looking at war scenarios, then maybe a conflict comes directly to America's doorstep. You are a citizen who wakes to fighting, and it seems you are the only one left in the house. You then walk outside your door, and find your father dead, but he is still clutching his father's 12 gauge shotgun. As you pry the cold steel from his hands, you also remember the hunting equipment in the closet. It has a camo jacket with both pellet and slug ammo, a Survival Knife, and an old service Colt .45 (Very limited ammo). As you look for the rest of your family you spy a note float from the fridge, saying they headed for the mine. Told me that dad had stayed behind to protect me. You can choose to have a better proficiency in handling of knives (You can throw knives), guns (Better accuracy and reload time) or survivability (Increased HP regen, and the ability to find extra ammo).

Aspects: Heavy emphasis on hand me down weapons. Close quarters survival warfare. Sentimental aspects as well.

Atmosphere: Dark and Gritty.

Scenario: You have just been mistakenly accused of killing a man, and the only course is to run. The Good: You are now away from the law. The Bad: you come across a Ghost Town that isn't as abandoned as it first seemed. You have a choice to turn back and fight the law, or face the horrors ahead.

Aspects: Emphasis on anything goes (Includes fists), and city combat for when you turn back. You can earn veteran points when fighting in the ghost town and use them to increase aspects of the character's physic. You can earn strikes to use a sort of kill streak system when fighting the law.

Atmosphere: Horror/Dark


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 17, 2010)

How about a game where you play as a French chef who rides around on a giant praying mantis with a gun that shoots Velociraptors?

+1 Internets to anyone who gets it.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas guys, but I've currently got my hands full with PC. I plan to go look back on other ideas in this thread once PC is finished, maybe then I will use your ideas.

By the way, Pedimaisum, since you seem to have taken an interest in making a box cover for me (which I thank you greatly for, it is very good) I was wondering if you would also like to make "buttons" for me, if possible? By buttons I mean the things you click on to begin a new game, load an existing one, or exit the game. The buttons that appear on the title screen. Also, a  header that says "Project Canada".

Please do not feel like you have to do this, Im only asking because you seemed to take interest in making a boxart for me and you clearly have a lot of talent.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 17, 2010)

Project Canada Level 3 has been released!

Enjoy!


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 23, 2010)

storyline Thugs w/o the drugs vs THE SHIT realms USA

starring. brooklyn. eventually the whole usa
date: 2010

When fellow gangsta's NeverEver and Cheated challenges the USA army, the police, the states, and 
finally the USA, they get themselves into the worse shit of all: WAR! With some sources to back them up in the start with supplies they'll need to jack up, steal, and fuck up anyone to get some more dough for this shit. Rpgs, ak 47's, grenades, sniper rifles, they are stacked with, but how long can they survive. The odds are against them by 50,000 billion, god only knows...cause he counted them. But the gangsta's don't give shit because music tracks, and the south side is their only win against it and cause life always gave them shit. Can they gain the mafia's support and the Yakuza's in the east side? Well...its all on you brothers because this ain't about drugs, it ain't about pride, it ain't about thugs (who they are), its about how they gonna live the next FUCKING day to see who is the L33t ONE. who is 1337 all day froobs!!!! 
GANGSTAS or FEDERAL BITCHES!! 

these gangsters kill by instinct, the troops kill by strategy. but its about times change. and change we want barack obama and its about time we get our change back because you stole our muny!!!!!!!!!!!

mood: bright. this is a war in the cities. its a grand theft auto on steroids!!!!! do what you want when you want.

am I too late to add this >.


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 23, 2010)

Very unique idea. However, I am already working on a project titled "Project Canada". Once I finish it, I plan to go back through the thread and check out old ideas again.

I don't consider your idea "late", it's just I've already started something. Feel free to check out some of the stuff I have already made though.

I'm not sure how many people saw this in one of my earlier posts, but PC Level 3 is up for download! And I have started work on level 4.

Thanks,
AP Hacker


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 24, 2010)

Project Canada Level 4 has been released. This level is a bit different from my others, so I look forward to seeing your comments.

Special Thanks to Zwarte Piet over at the TGC Forums for allowing me to have early access to some of his amazing models.


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 1, 2010)

For those of you posting system specs you should just 
start/run/dxdiag
and save to txt file then copy/paste as code/spoiler on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gives more info than just "desktop XP" etc


----------



## Splych (Nov 1, 2010)

i just tried out Project Canada Level 4. 
without trying the other builds, i tried this.
it was pretty good, considering it was made by just 1 person . 

i never had any problems but just a few notes while in game:
- you should be able to reload while scoped in. so that it would unscope if you reloaded.
- make crosshairs grow? even if you didn't, you are still going at a good start!
- pick up guns? have a secondary pistol ?


----------



## AP Hacker (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look into the reloading while scoped idea, and also the growing crosshair idea.

You can pickup guns, after you kill some enemies their gun is automatically added to your next open weapon slot (number keys 1-9)


----------

